# Spindle size SB 10K NEWBIE



## kengano (Apr 1, 2011)

Yet another newbie question.

What is the size of the headstock spindle on my South Bend 10K? I "measure" it as 1 1/4" x 10 tpi, but when I go shopping for a 4 jaw independent chuck the chucks seem to be listed as a three digit code, like A41, etc.

Also, can anyone discuss th relative merits of the various brands? There seems to be a huge differences in prices.

Thanks

Ken Gano


----------



## wawoodman (Apr 1, 2011)

As far as I know, the 10K is always 1-1/2 x 8.

I don't know what to say about the chucks. The older 5-inch ones that I have (a Cushman and a SB) are very small and compact. The new 6" import I bought is a beast, about twice the size and weight of the others.

I'm sure that other members will chime in with their suggestions.

Just remember the old adage, you get what you pay for.


----------



## kengano (Apr 1, 2011)

I am sure you are right about the size (1 1/2") (I just glanced at it) But I was really asking about the style (A-1-6, L16, etc.)

Thanks, though.

kg


----------



## wawoodman (Apr 1, 2011)

1-1/2 x 8 _is_ the style. The letter codes are for unthreaded spindles of different designs.

http://shopswarf.orconhosting.net.nz/chuckmt.html

You will be looking for a threaded chuck of your size, or a plain back chuck and a separate 1-1/2 x 8 backplate.


----------



## wawoodman (Apr 1, 2011)

But of course, the ones on eBay are probably NOT in the best condition. Buyer beware!


----------

